# Do you find short/petite/small women more attractive than average women?



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

I have decided to delete my op due to people misconstruing my post and translating it into something sexist and objectifying which was never the intention. I am not sexist and I do not objectify women. I have a preference and that is towards shorter women. I don't think anything is wrong with taller women/woman who are above average height. But am I sexually attracted to them? No. Is this wrong? No. I wanted to potentially discuss about women and their height and what you find attractive, the media's portrayal of women are what is sexy vs. not sexy in terms of stature. Not how wrong I am, or how sick, disturbed and twisted I am. I don't think any of you have any right to judge me or my character based on an honest mistake on my part. Taller women do not make me cringe - that was exaggerated. I don't find them as sexy and attractive (this goes beyond physical) and petite ladies. Does this make me awful? Of course not - this is my subjective opinion and my personal preference. I love my wife, everything about her especially how small she is. She doesn't see that I sexualize her or objectify her and treat her unfairly because of that. Women are beautiful of all sizes, shape, and color. 


Why I like shorter women: 
- The ONES I MET, are feisty and I like that especially in my wife.
- There is an eternal youthfulness from shorter ladies
- I like that my wife likes to look up at me with her big brown eyes. It turns me on.
- I like snuggling and cuddling with her because she is so small, she is like my doll that I like to take care of and protect. Naturally I am going to feel protective over her especially when asshole men try to take advantage of her which has happened too many times. She enjoys that I am protective of her.
- I like the energy they have they are like a fireball and comes in handy when we do strenuous physical activity.
- She sees me as her big teddy bear, and I see her as my precious doll. Of course there is more there beyond the surface. I can't help what I am attracted to. 

Discuss
The appeal of shorter women
What are your theories?
The illusion that tall women/models are what men find sexy/most attractive


* I don't physically cringe towards tall women. It was an exaggerated expression. I do not view petite women as objects, purely existing for my sexual pleasure. It is a personal preference. I am confident in myself, adept with the self-knowledge to know what I like and do not like. Petite women are my preference. I am not minimizing the fact that above average heightened women are just as attractive. I just do not prefer them. I don't treat them significantly different from the latter. I am just not sexually attracted to them.

Secondly, my bad for posting an innocent thread with non malicious intent. I was not aware of the severity concerning the level of sensitivity here. I again, do not view short women as sex objects because there are a lot more characteristics that I value in women of preference, sexual compatibility just happens to be an added bonus for me, funnily even though this is the SEX and relationships forum. I am also not sexist and I do not intend to objectify women, even though that is how this may be perceived. Women of all races are beautiful to me. But I still stand to my preference. I think women and men should be confident enough in themselves not to view opposing preferences towards their gender as an attack against them. I meant no harm.
*


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes.

Purely sexually motivated.


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

Slider said:


> Yes.
> 
> Purely sexually motivated.


What's the shortest you have been with?


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Like 5'6 / 5'7.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

No, wait!

I forgot the first chick.

She was about 5'2.

What a waste...


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

Slider said:


> Like 5'6 / 5'7.


Way too tall/no fun.


----------



## ghostly (Jun 8, 2013)

No, I think all sizes and shapes of women are pretty freakin' spectacular. I think really tall girls are pretty awesome because it's gotta be tough to be a tall chick in this society, you gotta really learn to own your height and be proud of it and not let social expectations of your gender get to you, so I think that adds a really cool element to tall chicks.

As a short girl, I kind of find the male fascination with my height to be irritating, lol. The frequency in which I run into men who like throwing me around or treating me like I'm a small package they can fit into their pockets and walk away with... IDK, sometimes it makes me feel more like an object that they're playing with or taking care of than an actual person who they respect as having as much strength and power as they do.

Like this kinda made me sick: "When a short woman misbehaves, you can just pick them up and throw them around."


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmm, well, I think it depends on the person... I'm 5'8", actually above average for men of my ethnic group, so seeing women 5'1"-5'3" isn't uncommon at all and is in fact closer to 'normal' for me, considering my town's demographics. It can give them an endearing, childlike quality, but it's far from being a deal beaker or anything.

Height just isn't that important for me in the long-run.


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

ghostly said:


> No, I think all sizes and shapes of women are pretty freakin' spectacular. I think really tall girls are pretty awesome because it's gotta be tough to be a tall chick in this society, you gotta really learn to own your height and be proud of it and not let social expectations of your gender get to you, so I think that adds a really cool element to tall chicks.
> 
> As a short girl, I kind of find the male fascination with my height to be irritating, lol. The frequency in which I run into men who like throwing me around or treating me like I'm a small package they can fit into their pockets and walk away with... IDK, sometimes it makes me feel more like an object that they're playing with or taking care of than an actual person who they respect as having as much strength and power as they do.
> 
> Like this kinda made me sick: "When a short woman misbehaves, you can just pick them up and throw them around."


It is not what it looks like. You women are just so...... So..... 
They enable the ability for me to be extremely playful, warm, and sensual. You shouldn't feel irritated. Petite women whether they want to admit it or not, are in need of protecting. You guys can't even reach for a box of cereal! Watching you guys jump up makes me blush.


----------



## ghostly (Jun 8, 2013)

purposive said:


> It is not what it looks like. You women are just so...... So.....
> They enable the ability for me to be extremely playful, warm, and sensual. You shouldn't feel irritated. Petite women whether they want to admit it or not, are in need of protecting. You guys can't even reach for a box of cereal! Watching you guys jump up makes me blush.


See, this. You want to pretend like you don't have any issues but the way you're speaking right now is infantilizing and entirely underestimating women. We are grown adults, just like you, and we can take care of ourselves. All the "protecting" you think we "need" - guess what you're protecting us against? Men! So maybe the thing isn't that we need protecting, maybe it's that men need to reign each other in and stop putting us in danger.  I can reach for a box of cereal pretty easily. It's called getting a stool. Women survive just fine without you, bro.


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

ghostly said:


> See, this. You want to pretend like you don't have any issues but the way you're speaking right now is infantilizing and entirely underestimating women. We are grown adults, just like you, and we can take care of ourselves. All the "protecting" you think we "need" - guess what you're protecting us against? Men! So maybe the thing isn't that we need protecting, maybe it's that men need to reign each other in and stop putting us in danger.  I can reach for a box of cereal pretty easily. It's called getting a stool. Women survive just fine without you, bro.



You failed to understand that I was not being serious with my previous post.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Speaking for myself, I don't happen to have a physical type, it just depends on the individual woman. There are personality traits I find attractive, and I will find whatever physical package she happens to come in attractive as well, because I'm attracted to _*her*_. If she just so happens to be short, then so be it, though from my vantage point, the majority of people (male _and_ female) I come across are what I would consider "short." I've been the height that I am (6'5") since I was 17, so, to me, this is what's "normal," and it's everyone else who is short.


----------



## ghostly (Jun 8, 2013)

purposive said:


> You failed to understand that I was not being serious with my previous post.


Okay, that's reassuring at least. Jokes like that kinda go over your head when you actually hear men say that to you seriously all the time, lol.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

This is very untrue for me.

I am slightly shorter than you at 6'3" but I prefer women who are best described as amazons. I lead an extremely active life and I quickly break or wear out small or short women. In shape as in very fit but still feminine women appeal to me very much and that includes tall. I like women I don't have to bend over to kiss because bending that much looks and is awkward. 5'9" and up is great. 

I never have any trouble throwing my women around and frankly I like it when they can throw me around some also. Further, if I get out in the woods with them (all the time - almost every day) I want a woman who could carry my ass back out like I can her. Spinners can't do that. 

Lastly, Tall at least is also a trait I want to pass on to offspring. There are people across the world who mutilate themselves and have weird surgeries to get taller. It equates statistically to a better life. And I am not bashing short women either. There are plenty of shorter men out there. Balance works.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Nah, I don't I'm a pretty tall fella so I love me some average to Amazonian women. Not taller than me of course :happy:






ghostly said:


> No, I think all sizes and shapes of women are pretty freakin' spectacular. I think really tall girls are pretty awesome because it's gotta be tough to be a tall chick in this society, you gotta really learn to own your height and be proud of it and not let social expectations of your gender get to you, so I think that adds a really cool element to tall chicks.
> 
> As a short girl, I kind of find the male fascination with my height to be irritating, lol. The frequency in which I run into men who like throwing me around or treating me like I'm a small package they can fit into their pockets and walk away with... IDK, sometimes it makes me feel more like an object that they're playing with or taking care of than an actual person who they respect as having as much strength and power as they do.
> 
> Like this kinda made me sick: "When a short woman misbehaves, you can just pick them up and throw them around."



aww..how cute!

I just wanna bend down and pick you up.


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm not too fussed by height. (I'm 6'1)
I've found ladies tall and small attractive, but I will admit a petite lady has her appeal. 
(They looks so much more gosh-darn huggable! )


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Eh. l have mixed feelings as a short person because l realize that a large part of the appeal is related to sexual mechanics. l am pretty much instantly turned off when super tall men troll me. l probably have a weird complex about it that l don't understand but it just feels wrong lol. Maybe 6'4'' and above, l misjudge height a lot but l reserve super tall for a very tall subset.

l don't even find women who look like little girls to be really appealing honestly but l have sort of an adult mini sized body so l'm happy about that.

''short tall person'', l've been told.


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

series0 said:


> This is very untrue for me.
> 
> I am slightly shorter than you at 6'3" but I prefer women who are best described as amazons. I lead an extremely active life and I quickly break or wear out small or short women. In shape as in very fit but still feminine women appeal to me very much and that includes tall. I like women I don't have to bend over to kiss because bending that much looks and is awkward. 5'9" and up is great.
> 
> ...


How do you quickly break or wear out smaller women? Do you meet smaller women who are inactive?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

> Anytime I see a woman that is average height (5'6+) I cringe a little.


You actually cringe? Perhaps you developed a negative association in the past when you were beaten up by women of average size a lot for using condescending adjectives when describing how you view women; all this belittling talk:



> When a short woman misbehaves, you can just pick them up and throw them around.


It seems like you prefer something that you can objectify as less serious, less "threatening" (because you, for some reason, perceive average sized women and larger women as a threat.)

I'd also say that line makes it sound like you have a control/dominance issue, and a deep seated insecurity when dealing with strong women, or women who you do not see as being submissive to you (wounded ego?).

I realize that people have personal preferences, for whatever reason, but sometimes it reeks of some past psychological trauma manifesting as a sexual fetish - particularly when its laced with condescension toward the type of person who is being sexualized. 

When a guy merely says something like "I think short women are cute" I think, personal preference, but when a guy starts talking about how he cringes at the existence of average sized women in the street, and likes the fact he can just toss a short woman around when shes "misbehaving" I would suggest counseling.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

series0 said:


> I like women I don't have to bend over to kiss because bending that much looks and is awkward. 5'9" and up is great.


I'm 5'4 and my ex was 6'7. The photos of us kissing were just hysterical.

Every tall woman on the street or subway would turn to look at him. So many tall gorgeous models checked him out all the time because he was the only man around who was taller than they were - and very good looking too. He had no preference in terms of height, and if nothing else, my being 'small' vs. his height was a running joke between us. That didn't stop me from trying to wrestle with him. I was able to hold my own against him via tickling and general feistiness.



> I never have any trouble throwing my women around and frankly I like it when they can throw me around some also.


Yeah... there is no one tall enough that I won't be a force to be reckoned with, even if I can't exactly "pick him up and throw him around." =p But your point about carrying you out of the woods is true. I tried to carry my ex out of bed when he was over-sleeping and it simply wasn't happening. I once managed through dragging, but even that took a lot of cleverness and effort. I couldn't just "pick him up."


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

purposive said:


> I never said all INFJS were like my sister. In fact I made sure to assert this. I KNOW this the case. I'm actually getting tired of people like you reading Something I say and coming up with an entirely different conclusions. I simply asked for insight, knowing not all of them are like this. There's a huge difference. Don't manipulate and contort my words into something you want them to be. It's disingenuous and really pisses me off. If you can't take anything seriously I say now than that's your problem, not mine. I could say something similar about you - you must have issues with your own race, have some sort of complex because you constantly are on the lookout for Caucasian men and their approval. But I'm not going to make claims like that because its not true and was never said. See what I did there? Don't make up shit about people that are unfounded and untrue to meet your unrealistic analysis of people.
> I never meant to come off as sexist or to objectify women, my intention was lost in translation. In the mean time don't attack my character and who I am based on serious delusions on your part about what I said and what I mean. If you're unsure do what nobody here has done and directly ask me instead of running with assumptions.


*LOL WHY SO DEFENSIVE DUDE?*

This is what you said I might add:


> They seem to be an animated bunch to the point _t evokes annoyance from me_


_



There is something else: getting upset and offended/taking things personally when being asked about their reasoning and why they think in a certain way. I need to understand everything and this includes how people think and why they think the way they [do].

Click to expand...





Someone please go into great depth to explain the behaviour and why. I am not asking for a speech about why I should accept differences. I won't accept it. I need to understand it.

Click to expand...

and a whole bunch of other shit. You say you're not talking about everyone but use such inclusive language? Maybe you just don't know how to express yourself well? Either way you come across really abrasive for absolutely no apparent reason.

*THE IRONY: The second quote is exactly what you're doing at the moment. This thread is pure gold right now. Thanks OP, for a good laugh.*_


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

@_JungleDisco_
I am getting "defensive" because you are attacking my character. You are also arguing IRRELEVANT points that have nothing to do with this topic. I have identified that it was a communication error on my part. You attacking me is seriously uncalled for. If anything I can't take you seriously now, seeing how I previously enjoyed what you had to say a poster. Once you have to attack my character, is when you're crossing my boundaries. Do you understand that in the way I have typed or are you going to form some alternate conclusion?

I don't know what's worse - that you're trying to arguing an irrelevant topic you made an issue of, or that you don't understand why anyone would seem defensive?


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

purposive said:


> @_JungleDisco_
> I am getting "defensive" because you are attacking my character. You are also arguing IRRELEVANT points that have nothing to do with this topic. I have identified that it was a communication error on my part. You attacking me is seriously uncalled for. If anything I can't take you seriously now, seeing how I previously enjoyed what you had to say a poster. Once you have to attack my character, is when you're crossing my boundaries. Do you understand that in the way I have typed or are you going to form some alternate conclusion?


Do you realise how patronising you are being?

I made this clear in my first post, you absolutely have no self-awareness into how what you say comes across, and when given suggestions you act defensive and obviously don't care to be corrected.

Me bringing in other things you have said is to show you I have noticed a pattern in the way you speak.

To be quite frank, you're not the sort of person I enjoy talking to...


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

JungleDisco said:


> Do you realise how patronising you are being?
> 
> I made this clear in my first post, you


Do you realize how I don't intend on being patronizing? Here is a shocker - people can't be what you want them to be. I say things that people take offense to. I'm human, I make mistakes. Don't use me as a punching bag.

You are also extremely judgmental. Get off your high horse. That was already covered about my inability to share empathy with most people. I'm not willingly going to accept anything people tell me when they are being judgemental and obtuse. If you want to share you expressions in an objective tactful way, than I will consider it. If you want to continue to misconstrue what I say and attack me, you can go to the left.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

purposive said:


> Do you realize how I don't intend on being patronizing? Here is a shocker - people can't be what you want them to be. I say things that people take offense to. I'm human, I make mistakes. Don't use me as a punching bag.
> 
> You are also extremely judgmental. Get off your high horse. That was already covered about my inability to share empathy with most people. I'm not willingly going to accept anything people tell me when they are being judgemental and obtuse. If you want to share you expressions in an objective tactful way, than I will consider it. If you want to continue to misconstrue what I say and attack me, you can go to the left.


If you don't intend to patronise, don't use patronising speech?

I'm not on a high horse, but the way you speak across the forums does say something about you as a person. If you don't want such a perception of you to come across, don't speak in such a way then.


----------



## Amore (Mar 10, 2013)

ghostly said:


> In many ways, yes, tall women are very much idealized! Like in the world of modeling and whatnot! But think about applying it to real life: How many men do you know that are comfortable dating a woman who is 3 inches taller than them? 6 inches? 12 inches? How many couples do you see where the woman is taller? Now how many do you see where the man is taller?
> 
> Tall men are absolutely accepted and admired, but tall women is another story (and so are short men). At least int he world of relationships.
> 
> ...



Although I do know a couple of people who have dated taller woman than themselves, I do agree with you nonetheless. Media has play a huge part in how we define beauty and attractiveness, and I've notice younger women and teenagers embrace what media has to say (Cosmos, Hollywood) rather filtering what we think is best for us. For me, sometimes I do accept myself and sometimes I don't. It's a struggle and sometimes I let it be about comparison or trying to fit someone's preference in a woman. 

Men believe it's our self-esteem (there's a truth to this) but it's not just that. They don't realize that they influence how women feel towards themselves and they set the standards. Maybe this is a lie that I'm believing but I do think it's true. In the end, there is a part of me that I don't put up with people who talk about short people (or behind my back). Yes, I'll tear your ego apart. 



purposive said:


> I am being bias here, but 4'11" is a perfect height. Judging from what my wife says... She used to google female celebrity heights to feel better about her height. Majority of women considered sexy, beautiful, who top the maxim hot range between 4'11-5'4." She used to be very insecure about her height when she was younger, and learned to accept it. She loves it and so do I. Not sure if this will make you feel better. I am being sincere..


I don't google female celebrity height to make myself feel better. I ignore model industry and sometimes put my insecurity at the back of my mind which I forget at times.


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

I have to add, I don't have a problem with people disagreeing with me. I do have a problem with pseudo-psychologists that think they have the right to unrightfully psychoanalyze me, take that arrogance even further by assuming they have any insight to my psyche, who and what I am about. Especially based on little to no evidence or detail, so how they come to that conclusion is beyond me. Lastly, to tell me - or think they have the right to tell me what I should think, feel and how I should do it. You can disagree with me to the moon, don't attack me personally and expect me to be okay with it.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Alright, I've seen quotes of the OP and I read it before it was edited. I completely disagree with the infantilization of short women, and their portrayal as portable/throwable little things is obviously disrespectful. Throwing a woman around when she 'misbehaves'? You better be fuckin kidding me! 

Body type fetishes, especially those that have to do with attraction to grown women that look 'non-threatening' and, in some cases, happen to be reminiscent of children, are a huge turn off. The whole "cringing" thing has been done to death, so I won't beat that dead horse. OP, you may not realize it, but your portrayal of short women as well as your negative reaction to average-height women is rooted in sexism and size related hang ups since your response to body types contrary to your preference is not exactly neutral. 

You depict short women as though they were toys or as if they were helpless, in need of 'protection'. Unfortunately, this sentiment is quite common. Quite a few men are attracted to petite women because they *seem* less threatening, less physically imposing and therefore less able to defend themselves or more convenient to dominate sexually, allowing an insecure man to feel better about his 'manhood'. This view of petite women as hapless lil damsels in distress is sexist and patronizing. It degrades their agency, strength and independence. Similarly, being put off by average height/taller women is just sexist because apparently a woman who doesn't look portable/throwable isn't "woman" enough. See my point?

Now, my partner is 4 inches taller than you at nearly 6'8. I am 5'4. He's demisexual and surely he has no body type fetish influencing his choices. He has dated women from the 5'0 to 6'3 range. In fact, his ex was 6 feet tall and a larger woman. And, damn, he had no trouble moving her around in bed or being sexually dominant or what have you. He has never told me that he likes my height because it's convenient for him to 'toss me about', and he doesn't feel that way because seeming 'helpless'/in need of protection are not attractive traits to him nor does he attribute these to women at large, regardless of height. He happens to be a protective and deeply compassionate individual, and he was just as concerned about his ex's well being and just as willing to "protect" her if the situation called for it, as he's with me. He feels this way towards everyone close to him, regardless of their sex, height or body type. I will add that he thinks I am rather "cute" (hell he's my SO of three years, so he better find my ass cute rofl, and he makes plenty of jokes about my "proximity to the ground" (just like I sometimes ask him what the weather's like up there). However, it's absolutely not for the same reasons that you bleated on about in the OP. 

You bet, we joke about our height difference all the time. Though, there's no way in hell that my SO would take me for someone in need of rescue. I can work around the house, fix leaking roofs, grab things off high ass shelves and even beat the living daylights out of someone, if I were attacked physically, with ease. I am better at self-defense than many women taller than myself. Besides, the "protective instincts" you attributed to males are actually very much present in me and several other women, as well. Gender is a social construct. Being protective or being nurturing overlap. A nurturing individual has a protective drive and vice versa. I am very protective of children and small animals, for instance. I am the furthest thing from smothering, but if the situation demands, I can and would defend my partner with my life. Helpless I am definitely not. This applies to many women out there that just happened to be genetically predisposed to petite-ness. Your views are blatantly archaic, and you need to re-evaluate them. It's totally alright to have a preference for petite women, but with you, it runs deeper than that. It would be useful for you to analyze your responses and assumptions. 

Lastly, I will add that I don't agree with people taking the liberty to pathologize you and portray you as some sort of majorly sick and twisted/disturbed character. That was unnecessary. Points can be made without getting intrusive as fuck. And, I especially object to comments addressing your wife/gf (feeling sorry for her or whatever). Taking digs at someone's partner this way is pretty fuckin petty, and people need to knock it off on that one.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

purposive said:


> Than what is your purpose here? I forget how sensitive women can be. Especially when it comes to their physical characteristics.


I forget how insensitive men can be, especially when it comes to their lack of sensitivity


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

lonelyinfj said:


> Although I do know a couple of people who have dated taller woman than themselves, I do agree with you nonetheless. Media has play a huge part in how we define beauty and attractiveness, and I've notice younger women and teenagers embrace what media has to say (Cosmos, Hollywood) rather filtering what we think is best for us. For me, sometimes I do accept myself and sometimes I don't. It's a struggle and sometimes I let it be about comparison or trying to fit someone's preference in a woman.
> 
> Men believe it's our self-esteem (there's a truth to this) but it's not just that. They don't realize that they influence how women feel towards themselves and they set the standards. Maybe this is a lie that I'm believing but I do think it's true. In the end, there is a part of me that I don't put up with people who talk about short people (or behind my back). Yes, I'll tear your ego apart.
> 
> ...


Do you have a problem with men who find shorter women to be cute, adorable, something to protect and defend? Do you understand that this is simply a normal societal role? Shorter women look as if they need protection. Is it fair? Not entirely. The same way that you think we put pressure on you, is the same way you women put pressure on us men. You subconsciously look for men to protect you. When there is danger who is the first thing most women turn to? Men. You put pressure on us too. Our need to protect ingrained into our male psyche. This is more apparent when a man is extremely fond towards a woman (example my wife. I don't want any other guy to harass my wife) short women can't help this but they look extremely vulnerable. This is just a fact.

Us men have egos. Also there is evidence that suggests that shorter women are more feminine compared to taller women due to estrogen levels. Most men can't help this. Shorter women in my experience have a certain charm about them and it goes beyond physical level. The more feminine you are, the more desirable you are. I know it's hard to see but we are out here on this earth for mating purposes. It's not insulting when a man finds a short women desirable and attractive. It's also admirable I find that more short women tend to be more assertive. In my experience shorter ladies are more often likely to carry out some form of physical self-defense, why? I don't know - they want to defy men prove that they aren't someone to mess with? In translation: men find that extremely hot. Not only do you have a feminine lady, but one that CAN defend herself? Attractive. Very.

Does it tend to go back to sexual dynamics? Yes. Did I have primarily sexual thoughts about my wife when I first met her (versatility, femininity, etc.) I did. But it went beyond that. It may be hard to accept, but most men look at most women sexually in the beginning of a relationship. Just like women do the same with us. So when men talk about your height, it's not something to get defensive about..


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

purposive said:


> Do you have a problem with men who find shorter women to be cute, adorable, something to protect and defend? Do you understand that this is simply a normal societal role? Shorter women look as if they need protection. Is it fair? Not entirely. The same way that you think we put pressure on you, is the same way you women put pressure on *us men.* You *subconsciously look for men to protect you. When there is danger who is the first thing most women turn to? Men.* You put pressure on us too. Our need to protect ingrained into our male psyche. This is more apparent when a man is extremely fond towards a woman (example my wife. I don't want any other guy to harass my wife) short women can't help this but they look extremely vulnerable. This is just a fact.
> 
> *Us men have egos. Also there is evidence that suggests that shorter women are more feminine compared to taller women due to estrogen levels. Most men can't help this. *Shorter women in my experience have a certain charm about them and it goes beyond physical level. The more feminine you are, the more desirable you are. I know it's hard to see but we are out here on this earth for mating purposes. It's not insulting when a man finds a short women desirable and attractive. It's also admirable I find that more short women tend to be more assertive. In my experience shorter ladies are more often likely to carry out some form of physical self-defense, why? I don't know - they want to defy men prove that they aren't someone to mess with? In translation: men find that extremely hot. Not only do you have a feminine lady, but one that CAN defend herself? Attractive. Very.
> 
> Does it tend to go back to sexual dynamics? Yes. Did I have primarily sexual thoughts about my wife when I first met her (versatility, femininity, etc.) I did. But it went beyond that. It may be hard to accept, but most men look at most women sexually in the beginning of a relationship. Just like women do the same with us. So when men talk about your height, it's not something to get defensive about..



This post reinforces my previous point. Your problem is that you buy into ridiculous evo psych/biological determinism based views on gender and sex. I don't think you're some malicious/disturbed man, but you certainly draw upon traditional gender roles/stereotypes in a significant way. Many of your posts in this thread have been sexist, and it's unsurprising.

I won't even waste time taking that apart. I can tell it's deeply ingrained, and right now, I am somewhat busy. 


P.S. Did you just say there's such a thing as the female version of the so-called 'Napoleonic Complex'? That the petite women are more likely to be aggressive in the service of proving to you that they're independent? :laughing: Oh gawd. You're funny. And, I do hope you notice the inconsistencies in your narrative. Short women are both 'in need' of protection and adept at self-defense to prove to random guys that they're not sissies? Naah. You really need to think before you speak.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

I can't read this thread anymore.


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

Boss said:


> Alright, I've seen quotes of the OP and I read it before it was edited. I completely disagree with the infantilization of short women, and their portrayal as portable/throwable little things is obviously disrespectful. Throwing a woman around when she 'misbehaves'? You better be fuckin kidding me!
> 
> Body type fetishes, especially those that have to do with attraction to grown women that look 'non-threatening' and, in some cases, happen to be reminiscent of children, are a huge turn off. The whole "cringing" thing has been done to death, so I won't beat that dead horse. OP, you may not realize it, but your portrayal of short women as well as your negative reaction to average-height women is rooted in sexism and size related hang ups since your response to body types contrary to your preference is not exactly neutral.
> 
> ...


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

Boss said:


> This post reinforces my previous point. Your problem is that you buy into ridiculous evo psych/biological determinism based views on gender and sex. I don't think you're some malicious/disturbed man, but you certainly draw upon traditional gender roles/stereotypes in a significant way. Many of your posts in this thread have been sexist, and it's unsurprising.
> 
> I won't even waste time taking that apart. I can tell it's deeply ingrained, and right now, I am somewhat busy.
> 
> ...



Yes. Have you not noticed that smaller woman seem defensive about their height, developing a complex and a need to prove or defend themselves against the world? It's not a bad thing. I actually enjoy it. Some short women I know and have dated actually play up the stereotype of wanting to be protected and taken care for. I don't really think that's attractive. I prefer a seemingly small woman that looks like she needs defending but can defend herself at the end of the day. I do look for individuality and autonomy as traits. Smaller women look better to me. In clothes, when they wear heels (sexy) just looking at my wife's closet makes me think "cute." They also look better proportioned on average (Eva Longoria, Kourtney Kardashian, Nicole Richie, Scarlett Johanson, Halle Berry, Natalie Portman etc.) I also enjoy when they wear their men's clothing which fashion dictates as the "boyfriend" style. There are tons of studies conducted that validate that most men prefer and find petite women to be highly desirable. Maybe it is a dominant thing. 

Shorter women appear to be in need of protection, they are also most likely to partake in self-defense classes, carry around mace, pepper spray etc. They know that subconsciously they are viewed as vulnerable. Anything small is viewed as vulnerable. My comment about throwing my wife around wasn't meant to be interpreted as abusive lol. I meant its fun to pick her up, pull her on my lap, carry her around etc. if it makes her happy i am happy. I have done this with average sized women, it's just not as fun lol.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

purposive said:


> Us men have egos. .


Hey, I'm male. born that way, identify with it.

it seems to me you identify "us men / you women" as a major, if not THE major division in people. And that is part of your makeup as an INTJ - you have strong Te where you like to make categories, put people/things into them, then deal with them.

I think what I find objectionable is I identify "kind people" / "Mean people" as a primary deterministic separaton. Or perhaps, another way, "bigots/non bigots" which is ironic as it makes me a bigot.

Then, for you, you have "cute adorable short women / non cute taller women". 

Perhaps what you are saying is it is your right to make whatever buckets you want. But I think what others are curious about is WHY you made those buckets in the first place. 

You are rationalizing your buckets with hormones and stuff, but I think people are curious about your personal motivations.

Why Do YOU think short women are cute?


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Okay OP this is what irks me about your defensive position...

You said something offensive in your OP.
People called you out on it, you apologised for sounding offensive but maintain you are allowed to hold offensive views.
People called you out on this; some went as far as to call it a character flaw.
You went nuts. Serious retard-defensive mode.

Now, here's what bothers me, but firstly, I would like to apologise. As an INFJ, I have noticed that my auxiliary Fe *DOES* come across as making harsh judgements to those who do not share this function and other Thinkers. When this happens, I must admit it is rarely my intention but the thing is, AFAIC if you hold offensive/sexist views... you can NOT claim that your character should not be judged by the views you hold.

This is irrational on Fe terms. (Yes, Fe is a rationalising function although it is a feeling function. Fe still deals with emotions in a rational way.)

It's like me saying: *I HATE ALL WHITE PEOPLE, FUCK THOSE HONKYS. *
Then when being called out on my view as offensive, for me to turn around and then say *OH BUT YOU'RE TOO SOFT SKINNED I AM ALLOWED TO HAVE AN OPINION*.... this is disingenuous at best, ludicrous at worst.

The way Fe operates is that you will be judged by the views you hold and the way they come across. I don't know why that seems like some new-age hippie bullshit to you.

*Nobody* in this thread has any issues with your preference for shorter women and you have *no* need to justify your opinion to us. However, if your justification veers on the offensive side, you should be ready to be judged accordingly. 

Although you put forward that this was not your intention, you shot yourself in the foot by continuing to maintain your position in such an abrasive offensive-defensive way.

You closed down ANY form of rational discussion the second you went on asserting I was on a high horse etc etc etc. You were already emotionally attached to this topic so I wasn't really willing to indulge you any further because all it does is provoke an emotional response from me but that wouldn't have helped.

I really hope that makes sense. I'm trying to explain WHY the backlash went down the way it did.

I haven't touched on Fi because Fi makes no sense to me, maybe someone else might.


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

drmiller100 said:


> Hey, I'm male. born that way, identify with it.
> 
> it seems to me you identify "us men / you women" as a major, if not THE major division in people. And that is part of your makeup as an INTJ - you have strong Te where you like to make categories, put people/things into them, then deal with them.


That may or may not be relevant here. 



> Then, for you, you have "cute adorable short women / non cute taller women".





> Why Do YOU think short women are cute?


I will speak about my wife. I think her height is cute because I find miniature versions of things cute in general. Short women aren't just cute. They are sexy and hot. I will get into specifics and this may disgust people but hey! My wife is cute in terms of her mannerisms - the big eyes she makes sometimes to get her way, how small and proprootional she is (I'm a sucker for legs, and a nice butt) my wife has this. Her legs are miniature like, finely shaped, and small. That is cute. Curvy in the right places, feminine. I feel manly with my height and weight but even more so when I am around my wife. From what I remember she is 96lbs soaking wet and 5 feet. Proportionally speaking - their womanly assets appear to be bigger without compromising her body fat percentage. Yes, I like my woman petite, fit with a normal rate of body fat. I think it is extremely sexy that my wife borders on C-cup breasts, has a proportional butt while maintaining her small frame. It's hot and I can't explain why that is. They also appear to be innocent which is quite attractive to me - I like a challenge. They are almost like living dolls, until reality kicks in and they can fight back and defend themselves. My wife is extremely hot to watch during a debate when she intellectually challenges people. 

I mentioned this, but I have this urge to want to protect my wife. She can take care of herself, yes but I am naturally protective as a guy towards people I am connected to. I am very protective of her and take offense to any guy offending her. I know how guys think. When you see a hot girl especially if she is short - it makes men want to approach her, think she is innocent and easily able to dominate.. Smaller women are also physically fragile. I can break my wife by a mere flick of a finger (kidding) but do you see where I am going? They are compact. They need looking after, can't reach for things (had to buy my wife a ladder, I admit I sometimes hide it just to see her jump up and down to reach for things. Fucking adorable.) Shorter women also tend to have an eternal you youthfulness to them. More energy, they are feisty and remind me of firecrackers. My wife is like this and it compliments my impassive, serious nature. It's amusing. Everything she does is cute, especially when she throws tantrums. I just smile and light up most of the time. It's cute when she throws tantrums, when I flirt with her by saying things like "when are you going to grow again?" When I ask her when she is going to be available for me to place my Guinness on her head - my wife can take my sense of humour and i don't mean it in a condescending way, we just tease each other - and seeing her have a tantrum playfully. Hugging and cuddling is fun. Experimenting with sexual positions is a lot more easier not to mention fun with a shorter women. Like I said, I like to be dominant sexually and it turns me on having sex with my wife/shorter women. They are easily accessible, light-weight and agile. 

Shorter petite woman are also more likely to get drunk quicker. They make cheap dates at bars. My wife gets drunk from half a pint. I enjoy feeling dominant in bed, I especially enjoy it when she challenges my dominance and takes it away. I enjoy carrying her in my arms, I enjoy using her to as an alternative to life some weights after a workout. Taller women in my opinion when like this it just seems awkward and exaggerated. There ceases to be this effortless nature when taller women are like this. I don't think it's particularly cute when they have tantrums, it is actually quite annoying. 
Shorter women indirectly give a message that they need to be handled gently, deliberately and carefully - physically. 

It's really hot and I am a little upset with myself that I can't provide thorough reasons to why I find short women namely my wife irresistible, cute, and sexy. Just like she finds my bigger build masculine, sexy and attractive I view her stature the same way.


----------



## Invidia (Feb 26, 2011)

purposive said:


> Shorter women indirectly give a message that they need to be handled gently, deliberately and carefully - physically.


I just have one question - why the emphasis on "physical?" If your wife *didn't* agree with your views of her and other short/small/petite women, and your attitude hurt her feelings, would you still feel the urge to protect her by empathizing with her emotions/self-esteem etc.? It is easy to make the argument "well she feels the same as I do, so it doesn't matter", because yes, it does matter. Why is a woman only in need of protection from physical threat? Does her emotional well-being not mean as much? Would she be just another overly-sensitive woman in your eyes if this were the case?

(Ok, so that was a lot of questions, all applicable to the original.)


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

purposive said:


> T
> It's really hot and I am a little upset with myself that I can't provide thorough reasons to why I find short women namely my wife irresistible, cute, and sexy. way.


I would like to push on you to really explore why you feel this way. I am not trying to get you to change your mind, nor defend yourself.

I challenge you to use your intellect to examine your emotion and find the root cause of this.

I don't think there is anything sinister, or negative, but I do believe it worthwhile just to know.

On Edit. Your wife is one specific example, and I am sure you were drawn to her for many reasons. But your thread topic is you find the attribute of shortness and petite in women attractive. 

I am asking you to examine why you find petite and short women in general attractive, not your wife.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

and I will admit this thread is causing me to think about why I find high intelligence in women super attractive.


----------

